# Gaston Co, NC - #3598 M Bi/Blk 6/28



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#3598 Male, Owner has been contacted but am posting here in case owner does not show up. The release date (or PTS date) is 6/28 and all GSDS here are always marked FOR RESCUE ONLY.

Sorry, cannot get pic to load


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

They are still there. For some reason, the pics disappeared on the board.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Owner didn;t post; now available to rescue


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just found out that these two and 4 pits were all brought in together - owner is in JAIL! So do the math on that one! The shelter says both these shepherds are sweet - which is a rare comment, and my friend is going to eval them this morning! The sad part is they only have til tomorrow she said w/o rescue will be PTS!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Severely emaciated and very poor health. Assessor said he was probably not very dog friendly and was in a cage by himself. He will join the female at 4:00 today in doggie heaven...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Run free at the Bridge guys......sorry you were dealt such a poor hand in this life.
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Puppy-Wuppy (Sep 11, 2002)

*3590*

Any chance of saving #3590? Willing to help with foster fee until he is able for transport?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Sent:* Tuesday, June 29, 2010 10:54 AM
*Subject:* Sad and emaciated German Shepherd to be gassed at Gaston Animal Control on Friday in Gastonia, NC Contact Lisa Benton at [email protected] AND [email protected] if you can help her


*Picture Not Available*Year 
2010 Tag#
3747Type 
DOGSex 
FEMALEBreed GERMAN SHEPHARDColor BLACK/TANCage #F12Age 4-6 yrsRelease Date07/02/2010*AVAILABLE TO RESCUE/HUMANE GROUPS*Admitted Date06/28/2010Area Pickup: SHERMAN/W5TH AVE, GASTONIARemarks:Poor Body Score


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

These pups are going to foster, they are safe.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Which dog is safe?


----------

